#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-18
<dholbach> Good morning!
<bac> ping czajkowski
<czajkowski> bac: pong
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-19
<dholbach> Good morning!
<leighman> hiya, thoguht I should share http://www.humanitariancentre.org/ict4d/
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-20
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-21
<dholbach> Good morning! :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-22
<dholbach> Good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-17
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> herro
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-21
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-14
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-10-17
<dholbach> good morning
